# New Oak Cabinet



## Scottey66 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi all, just finish my biggest ever project and thought I would show it to the world.
It's made from solid oak using mortise and tenon joints, buscuit joints for joining. no plans but made to the size to fit under my stairs in the front room. Im going to add a couple of internal lights to light the top two shelves.
Hope you like

Mike


----------



## gwizz (Mar 3, 2012)

Well done, isn't it great working with Oak.


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

Great job. Doesn't it feel great when a plan comes together, just the way it should?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Luv'ly job, Mike..

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RickPr (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks great! Well done......


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

You did a really nice job I'll bet it was a bit heavy to move.


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

You DO realize, that work that nice will make your better half's future project list grow exponentially don't you? Looks great. I'll bet it was heavy.

GCG


----------



## Bundy (Dec 8, 2012)

Very fine work indeed.


----------



## Hawks_Feather (Jan 6, 2010)

Looks great and I am sure that it is a even better feeling knowing that you made it.


----------



## Scottey66 (Feb 1, 2012)

GulfcoastGuy said:


> You DO realize, that work that nice will make your better half's future project list grow exponentially don't you? Looks great. I'll bet it was heavy.
> 
> GCG


Yes Patrick it was heavy, needed a helping hand from my mate, and yes the wife has asked for a new hi-fi unit now, I think this will be the final one for the living room


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Well done mike that's a very nice cabinet and as the others have said it's nice to work in real wood and produce something that will last.
Don't forget to sign and date it somewhere as it will be an antique heirloom one day.
As for the SWMBO :big_boss: list, that will grow mark my words I should know :laugh: mine gets longer every week finish one project and two more get added to it.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Scottey.

Very nice cabinet specially for the solid wood that you used. Is not easy to find this kind of wood, at least in my country.


----------



## DHB (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like a top project Scottey, far better than wasting that lovely oak on cricket bats!


----------



## jholly (Nov 18, 2012)

nice cabinet


----------



## clarion (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Mike
Like your cabinet looks very professional,Ive just finished making a oak filing cabinet,had to get the wife and a sack barrow to help get it to where I wanted it.Did you keep a record of the plans?

Best regards 

John


----------



## Scottey66 (Feb 1, 2012)

clarion said:


> Hi Mike
> Like your cabinet looks very professional,Ive just finished making a oak filing cabinet,had to get the wife and a sack barrow to help get it to where I wanted it.Did you keep a record of the plans?
> 
> Best regards
> ...


Hi John 
I didn't work form a plan just basic measurements which it had to be to fit in the gap under my stairs, when it came to doing the internal partitions and shelve I just measured books etc to see where I needed to be. I'm not sure I would be much good at following plans, but it may save me a lot of time and wood if I did.
I have just finished the final coat of ozmo wax oil which I thought was brilliant to use.
Cheers 
Mike


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

What a beautiful cabinet and the craftsmanship is outstanding! Well done you should be very proud.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Looks Good Mike.


----------



## hobbyshop (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice. That is a cabinet that won't be falling apart in many lifetimes.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

I like it, the design is simple but a great build. Great job!


__________________________________________
BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------

